# "Lonely Sunset", Oxnard CA



## Photo95 (Jan 25, 2011)

comments welcomed =)


----------



## EricD (Jan 25, 2011)

Nice composition with the lone person sitting on the beach! Since you list your photos are ok to edit i added some saturation and opened up some shadows on the beach. I felt it enhances what you truly saw. Your thoughts?


----------



## Photo95 (Jan 25, 2011)

Oh that looks great actually. Yes that is what I was going for....


----------



## Frequency (Jan 26, 2011)

There is great meaning in naming it "a lonely sunset", than a "lonely watcher". The beauty of this image is strengthened by the power of its caption

Regards


----------



## PopCulture (Jan 26, 2011)

This looks great! It looks like it would be a dream wallpaper! :thumbup:


----------



## Photo95 (Jan 27, 2011)

Thanks guys..!


----------

